# Filming for TV - Speed Cubing in London/South - anyone interested?



## brackenmay (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey,

I'm setting up some filming in the UK with a champion cube solver, called Gabriel Dechichi Barbar. We are filming with him around London, and are looking for a cube solving group to film with. Are there any cubing groups in London or the South that might be interested? We think it would be really fun to film a group of keen cube solvers, and thought you might be interested. Gabriel has quite an amazing memory, so this would be a really cool thing to be involved in. 

We're specifically looking for people who are 18 and over. It's for a series called 'Extraordinary Humans', which will be shown around the world. 

Do get in touch! bracken at offthefence dot com

Many thanks!!

Bracken


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 26, 2015)

brackenmay said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm setting up some filming in the UK with a champion cube solver, called Gabriel Dechichi Barbar. We are filming with him around London, and are looking for a cube solving group to film with. Are there any cubing groups in London or the South that might be interested? We think it would be really fun to film a group of keen cube solvers, and thought you might be interested. Gabriel has quite an amazing memory, so this would be a really cool thing to be involved in.
> 
> ...



Hi, I'll be in touch via email, but we have a group that meets up in London fairly regularly, and I'm sure you'll find some of us would like to take part.


----------

